# Turbo lag when moving out



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Welcome! And yeah, that's normal - a result of torque management (and some turbo lag), mainly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's most noticeable when you're new to the car. After you've driven it for sometime you learn how it reacts and adjust to it. 

Switching back to my DTS is always an adjustment because it has a much faster reaction than my CTD.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

you can tune it so this hesitation is gone but may void warranty


----------



## urtoslo (Sep 21, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> you can tune it so this hesitation is gone but may void warranty


Does the Trifecta or Fleece tune take care of the hesitation?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Trifecta tune is supposed to remove torque management in gears 1-3, so I'd imagine it would remove what isn't turbo lag.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

urtoslo said:


> Does the Trifecta or Fleece tune take care of the hesitation?


It sure does! Not only that but it adds a pretty good amount of power:

http://www.wot-tuning.com/forums/store/product/2057-2014-chevrolet-cruze-20l-turbo-diesel/


----------



## urtoslo (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow, thanks for all the responses! Looks like a tune is in the works for me.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

The tune will definitely help. But you will always have turbo lag. just no way to get around that but you will get used to it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree with everybody saying you will get used to it. For me, it's second nature to drive it with the lag. I am used to old Benz diesels that have HUGE lag so this is awesome compared to those. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep - you get used to knowing how much time you need to pull out/turn in front of traffic.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

urtoslo said:


> Does the Trifecta or Fleece tune take care of the hesitation?


I have the fleece tune an hesitation is history.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmmm. Lag still there in my tune. Floor it from a stop, hesitate for a second, enough for half a car length, and then... SQUEAL VROOM!!! I just roasted the tires for a car length!


----------



## urtoslo (Sep 21, 2015)

Danny5 said:


> Hmmm. Lag still there in my tune. Floor it from a stop, hesitate for a second, enough for half a car length, and then... SQUEAL VROOM!!! I just roasted the tires for a car length!


Which tune do you have?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Hmmm. Lag still there in my tune. Floor it from a stop, hesitate for a second, enough for half a car length, and then... SQUEAL VROOM!!! I just roasted the tires for a car length!


ok I turned off traction control stopped the car an stabbed the throttle . it took a second to respond
an like you said spun the tires . compared to stock tune I think you could lite a cigar an take a few puffs before it moved.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

that's with the 30 horse tune which I run all the time, I suppose the 40 or 50 that is there as well would be even quicker response.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I treat the CTD like a old super rally car. i floor it a few seconds before its needed and time it so when the power is needed i have pushed past lag and torque management


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

urtoslo said:


> Which tune do you have?


Trifecta



pandrad61 said:


> I treat the CTD like a old super rally car. i floor it a few seconds before its needed and time it so when the power is needed i have pushed past lag and torque management


I do this every morning! One of the freeways I take ends with a light onto another freeway. The right turn onto the freeway is 90 degree 2 lane turn. I slow down to about 25 and execute the turn, but as I start turning, I have already floored the accelerator. Power kicks in just as the car straightens into its new direction. Do not try in any normal gas car!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Do not try in any normal gas car


unless you have an ABSOLUTELY massive turbo on a small displacement motor... like most ricy civics

but yes you get use to the limiter and play around it


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Yea, that lag was really annoying and almost got me in trouble a few times after I first got car. After a few weeks though you knew what to do and it became second nature. You may want to give yourself an adjustment period before you spend more money, but up to you.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Power brake it using the e-brake.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

jbaker2810 said:


> The tune will definitely help. But you will always have turbo lag. just no way to get around that but you will get used to it


I've owned 6.2L, 6.5L and 5.9L TDs and the lag of the Cruze TD, IMO, is not just turbo lag. 
It is built into the programming of the electric throttle.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

What does the 6.2td come in?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I think it was the original Detroit diesel that saved us all from the Oldsmobile LF9 in truck applications.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

It was a GM truck engine from the '80s early 90s before the 6.5L TD.
V8, IDI, rotary injection pump, 21:1 CR etc.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I've owned 6.2L, 6.5L and 5.9L TDs and the lag of the Cruze TD, IMO, is not just turbo lag.
> It is built into the programming of the electric throttle.


you are right, this is not pure turbo lag, the amount of " lag" on the CTD is computer done. if it was legitimately turbo lag you would see this kind of lag on a giant turbo low displacement rally car or a massive truck diesel. i hate the GM torque management program it has in first gear... if your power plant makes to much torque for your transmission the solution is not limit the torque until above 2,000 rpm its to make the box handle the power


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

It's called smoothing. It's a function of voltage based inputs in all ECUs. It reduces/eliminates anomalies in values calculated. It can be as in the Cruze case, exacerbated into torque management.

This is incredibly easy to tune out if you know what you're looking for in the rom disassembly.

Pretty much end of story.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If you are using the a/c you will get a bigger lag when the compressor is actually running. Try turning the a/c off and the response from rest is much better. I am speaking about the Australian diesel, yours may respond differently.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> It's called smoothing. It's a function of voltage based inputs in all ECUs. It reduces/eliminates anomalies in values calculated. It can be as in the Cruze case, exacerbated into torque management.


this i don't think is a case of "smoothing" this is not a massive turbo that has low response and kicks you in the pants when spooled so it does not need smoothing, simply GM deemed it that there would be more warranty claims in trannys because if all 260 ft lbs of torque where set free right at 1400 rpm there is way more tranny stress. the asin tranny is only rater for a few more hp then the cruze produces, not much safety margin.

the moment you go full throttle the compressor automatically shuts off.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> If you are using the a/c you will get a bigger lag when the compressor is actually running. Try turning the a/c off and the response from rest is much better. I am speaking about the Australian diesel, yours may respond differently.


its different


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> > It's called smoothing. It's a function of voltage based inputs in all ECUs. It reduces/eliminates anomalies in values calculated. It can be as in the Cruze case, exacerbated into torque management.
> 
> 
> this i don't think is a case of "smoothing" this is not a massive turbo that has low response and kicks you in the pants when spooled so it does not need smoothing, simply GM deemed it that there would be more warranty claims in trannys because if all 260 ft lbs of torque where set free right at 1400 rpm there is way more tranny stress. the asin tranny is only rater for a few more hp then the cruze produces, not much safety margin.
> ...


It most definitely is smoothing when the ecu delays aggressive throttle changes. And it's purposefully amplified in the Cruze for any number of reasons. 

Torque management is also working in tandem to minimize torque spikes by shutting down cylinders, altering timing, fueling, requested torque, commanded air intake and many more things.

It is a function of both, but the delayed throttle reaction is a smoothing function. You can tell because TPS and accelerator pedal values can mirror each other so close you can't tell it's DBW yet there is an obvious delay from accelerator to TPS.

I've got some intimate knowledge of ecu functions.


----------

